# Valet prices?



## Brayshaw (Feb 14, 2015)

Just wondering whats the average prices people normally pay?...cleaned my tt this morning for the first time in about 4 month!.. Recently they have just re done all the roads around me and the car is covered in tar that doesnt want to come off, so took it to a valeting garage and they said they can clean with chemicals which will dull the paint abit so then they will get machine on it to buffer it back up..and also said give it a full valet in and out at same time snd they say £80...is this about right?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Sounds off that if you ask me, there should be no chemical which goes onto your paintwork that will cause it to dull, inless there using something like asatone, which should not be used on the car! I think they are having you on with that.

On another note, £80 seams way to cheep for a professional detailer to machine polish a car. Most of them can be £125-200 a day just for them to use a machine polisher.

Depends how Anal you are about your car and how clean/swirl free you want it. Just buy some tar remover if it bugs you that much. I had my phantom black TT machine polished and ceramic coated took them 2 n half days and cost £500 all in, cleaned the car from top to bottom. Fantastic job they did.

My guess is you've took it to the local valet ing place, if you want a proper job done take it to a professional detailer, you get what you pay for really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

+1 ^^^ sounds like you've contacted some right Cowboys.if it's only the tar marks concerning you, I would advise getting your self a decent clay bar kit (YouTube it) and a decent colour specific polish, something like poor boys. Will take you a day but will save you money and you will be reassured your paint work isn't getting damaged.

Or alternatively if you don't want to go into this much detail get a bottle of built hamber surfex HD. You spray it after initially hosing down the car but before washing and it helps to lift all imperfections like tar and brake dust from the paintwork.


----------



## Brayshaw (Feb 14, 2015)

Ive gone to this place as ive only heard good things..and when he give me the price he said it was really cheap compaired to what he normally charges..i kinda know him and my dad uses him alot..seen some cars hes done and they look great maybe he was just trying to dumb it down for me describing it like that..never actually taken a car for a valet thats all so was just wondering about the prices thats all


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

That's ridiculous. Buy some Auto Finesse Oblitarate and do it yourself with a normal wash. Won't dull your paint either. My car details start at £300 for a single stage enhancement detail and then go up accordingly with what sort of detail you are after, ceramic coatings etc etc.

£80 for a detail is laughable.


----------



## Brayshaw (Feb 14, 2015)

Im usually really busy most of the time, but as it happens my saturday as just free'd up so ill take your advice and do it my self  ..is that finesse obliterate good stuff then? Ill order some asap ...thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I use it  Tar spots you can remove yourself. Note it'll strip protection somewhat so a top up will be required afterwards.


----------



## Brayshaw (Feb 14, 2015)

Any recomendations on a good polish to finish it off/protect it ? ..im lazy and dont usually clean my self haha


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Wax, quartz coatings?

Decent wax is Fusso 99 for the money you can't go wrong!


----------

